# Drinking egg beaters



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2006)

I tasted raw egg beater today and it wasn't too bad. Eggbeaters have been pasteurized, so it is completely safe. Instead of drinking a protein shack at work, I think I might start drinking 4 servings of egg beaters. Check out the Macros.


Serving Size 1/4 cup (61g) 
Amount Per Serving 
Calories 30
 Calories From Fat 0 
Total Fat 0g  
Saturated Fat 0g 
Cholesterol 0mg
Sodium 160mg
Total Carbohydrate 1g
Dietary Fiber 0g  
Sugars 0g 
Protein 6g

*Percentage Daily Values are based
  on a 2,000 calorie diet. 

That would be 24g of quality protein. I could even mix in some whey to boast it up a little. I have taught myself to eat almost anything if it is for the sake of progress in the gym, so I will let you guys know how this will go.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I remember it is still possible to get poisoning from it. I also read that your body cannot digest the protein that well when uncooked.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63637&highlight=raw+eggs


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd love to drink it too, but the experts keep saying it's a no-no.  DOH!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 5, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I tasted raw egg beater today and it wasn't too bad. Eggbeaters have been pasteurized, so it is completely safe. Instead of drinking a protein shack at work, I think I might start drinking 4 servings of egg beaters. Check out the Macros.
> 
> 
> Serving Size 1/4 cup (61g)
> ...





Do this.  Microwave it for 1 1/2 minute.  Done.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude, this has been discussed a million times. Learn to use the search feature.


----------



## r0dxx (Jun 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Do this.  Microwave it for 1 1/2 minute.  Done.



Everytime I do it, half of the eggs are liquidy.


----------

